# MotoCross-Helme für Biker?



## Leo_Marker (7. August 2013)

In der neuen FREERIDE sind die Integralhelme für Biker eher schlecht weggekommen. Es kam der Vorschlag zur Sprache, MotoCross-Helme zu tragen. Im Prinzip keine schlechte Idee: Sie sind ca. 600 g schwerer (klar, wenn sie mehr aushalten sollen) und der Preis ist ungefähr der gleiche (zwischen 80 und 150 Euro).

Was haltet ihr davon? Trägt jemand so einen MotoCross-Helm im Bikepark?

Ich trage übrigens einen Ski-Helm mit breitem Kinnbügel. Den kann ich dann auch beim Skifoahn tragen.


----------



## Dominik19xx (7. August 2013)

Ich trage (noch) einen Motocross Helm im Bikepark und auf dem Hometrail.
Diesen werde ich allerdings gegen einen "echten" Downhill Helm tauschen, da er mir zu schwer und zu warm ist. Besonders im Sommer wird man darin regelrecht gekocht. Selbst wenn man ordentlich Tempo drauf hat reicht die Belüftung einfach nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (8. August 2013)

Moto Cross Helm fuer 80 - 150 Euro eine einfache Nussschale evtl. wer schreibt denn solchen Schwachfug 
und ein DH Helm hat meist um die 900-1000g und eine MX Helm (mein alter Bell) hat 1250g in M also sollen die erstmal richtig recherchieren 
Leute informiert Euch doch einfach auch mals selbst und glaubt nicht immer sofort den Mist der geschrieben wird in solchen Blaettern


----------



## Kordl (8. August 2013)

Fahre zwar kein DH aber dafür mit dem Motorrad Enduro.

Wenn du einen leichten Crosshelm mit um die 1000 g haben willst musst du schon mehr als 150  ausgeben. Mein Crosshelm hat auch um die 1200 g und hat an Hunni gekostet.

Glaub da bist mit einem DH Helm besser dran.

Tom


----------



## Leo_Marker (8. August 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Moto Cross Helm fuer 80 - 150 Euro eine einfache Nussschale evtl.



http://www.motocross-onlineshop.de/motocross-enduro-helme/

Alles Schrott?


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2013)

Ist übrigens kein neues Thema z.B. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611933&highlight=motocrosshelm


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. August 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> http://www.motocross-onlineshop.de/motocross-enduro-helme/
> 
> Alles Schrott?



mit den Augen meiner Gesundheit JA
der Kopf ist ja wohl das wichtigste neben der Wirbelsaeule, was es zu schuetzen geht....wenn Dir alles egal ist, fahr doch gleich ganz ohne Schutz


----------



## Leo_Marker (8. August 2013)

Kordl schrieb:


> Wenn du einen leichten Crosshelm mit um die 1000 g haben willst musst du schon mehr als 150  ausgeben. Mein Crosshelm hat auch um die 1200 g und hat an Hunni gekostet. Glaub da bist mit einem DH Helm besser dran.



Na eines ist jedenfalls sicher: MX-Helme müssen mehr aushalten, weil die Belastungsnormen nach TÜV-Vorgaben höher sind.

Natürlich kann es immer noch sein, daß ein schlechter MX-Helm diese Normen nur knapp erreicht und ein guter DH-Helm sie deutlich übertrifft. Aber mit einem MX-Helm ist man halt auf der sicheren Seite. Bei einem Bike-Helm kann man sich nie ganz sicher sein.


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. August 2013)

es gab mal einen Test von Bike gegen MX Helme...da wurde deutlich erlaeutert, 
dass sich die Helme in der Art vor was sie schuetzen muessen doch deutlich unterscheiden in den Sportarten
es ging da glaub ich um die seitlichen und Frontalaufschlagkraeft
kurz geasgt...ein guter MX Helm ist noch lange kein Freibrief im DH Bereich


----------



## speedy_j (11. August 2013)

ich fahre nun schon die vierte saison mit einem mx-helm, allerdings in der preisklasse jenseits von 300â¬. mit 1300g ist der helm auch nicht der leichteste aber er ist sehr gut ausbalanciert, so dass das mehrgewicht kaum aufÃ¤llt. nach nun schon unzÃ¤hligen stÃ¼rzen kann ich sagen, dass es nie wieder ein anderer wird, da der "komfort" vom helm beim sturz doch ein wesentlich anderer ist als mit den normalen dh-helmen. mit der hitze habe ich keine probleme, lasse ihn sogar Ã¶fters auf dem lift auf, um mich vor der sonne zu schÃ¼tzen.


----------



## teatimetom (11. August 2013)

Fox Rampage Pro Dh ansehen, der hat ca 5 cm dickes Schaustoff ... ist von der Polsterung her so dick wie meine Fox V3 Motocross Hleme aber viel besser belüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (11. August 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> http://www.motocross-onlineshop.de/motocross-enduro-helme/
> 
> Alles Schrott?



Wir lassen uns bei den bikes auch nicht blenden, oder?. Es gibt Fahrräder in Supermärkten/Baumärkten, die haben Merkmale von Mountainbikes und das Verkaufsschild weist diese auch als solche aus. Ist es dann ein Mountainbike?
Ist ein Motocrosshelm ein Helm (der auch ausrechend Schutz bringt) nur weil er aussieht wie ein Helm? Mal ehrlich: ein Helm für 100 Euro???
Ist besser als kein Helm, auf jeden Fall! Aber eine Verbesserung der Sicherheit zu erwarten, nur weil er als Crosshelm deklariert ist???
Gute Sachen kosten gutes Geld. So ist es einfach.


----------



## Kharne (11. August 2013)

Leute, lasst euch nicht von der Freeride verrückt machen...

Ja die wenigsten Fahrradhelme erfüllen die Motorradnorm. Surprise: Die günstigen, die die 
Motorradnorm erfüllen lassen deutlich mehr Kraft bei nem Stoss nach Fahrradnorm durch.
Soll heißen: Man muss nen Kompromiss finden. Für nen normalen Biker reichen auch die günstigen 
Fullfacehelme, denn der hämmert nicht mit 50 durchs Steinfeld. Wer dann auf dem Niveau 
ist, der sollte sich vllt. nach so Edelfullface Helmen umschauen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. August 2013)

Ich hab beides Zuhause, nen teuren MX vom Motorrad und nen Recht günstigen 661 fürs biken.
Da ich den FF beim biken selten brauche und damit auch keine todesmutigen Aktionen starte reicht mir der 611, mein MX Helm wäre mir deutlich zu schwer, 300-350 Gramm Unterschied merke ich doch ganz schön.
Dazu die fürs Fahrrad fahren miese Belüftung, obwohl der MX im Vergleich zum doch schon sehr gut belüfteten Schuberth S1 pro schon ne Wohltat ist.


----------



## clemsi (12. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> ...
> Soll heißen: Man muss nen Kompromiss finden. Für nen normalen Biker reichen auch die günstigen
> Fullfacehelme, denn der hämmert nicht mit 50 durchs Steinfeld. Wer dann auf dem Niveau
> ist, der sollte sich vllt. nach so Edelfullface Helmen umschauen....



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.

Die grundlegende Bauweise des Helms (Halbschale /FF) wähle ich ja auch nach Kriterien wie: "wo fahre ich? wie fahre ich?" aus. Wieso soll ich innerhalb der FFs dort nicht eine ähnliche Entscheidung aufgrund obiger Kriterien treffen?
Bei den übrigen Protektoren verhält es sich ja genauso. 
Das ein FF (egal welche Preisklasse) kein Freifahrschein für blindes Geballer ist, sollte klar sein - überschätzen tun sich leider in jeder Sport viele.
Ich habe mir das auch überlegt mit einem Motocross Helm, habe dann aber doch zum eher teuren DH FF gegriffen (Fox Rampage Pro)- trägt sich erstens viel angenehmer als viele der günstigen Modelle und zweitens: er passt! Alternative wäre ein leichter Carbon Motocross Helm gewesen (zB Marushin, Airoh usw), aber für mein Einsatzgebiet (Enduro/Freeride) und meinen Fahrstil (eher etwas vorsichtiger...) einfach nicht passend.


----------



## flyingcruiser (13. August 2013)

Bei pb gab es mal einen guten Artikel:http://www.pinkbike.com/news/DH-Helmets-vs-Motocross-Helmets-Which-Is-Safer.html


> All of these facts raise a number of concerns for mountain bikers who choose motocross lids. If it's true that some top-of-the-line motorcycle helmets may be too stiff for even highway motorcycle use, what does that mean to riders who use them for downhill, where the speeds are typically much slower? Are downhill riders better off choosing helmets that were engineered for the crashes they'll likely face on a downhill course, rather than those engineered for 75-mph trips into car barriers?
> 
> While that choice remains up to you as a rider, it's clear that there are some good reasons to think twice before opting for a motocross helmet over one engineered for bicycles. This is particularly true since ASTM F1952 - a downhill-specific helmet safety certification - now appears on many bicycle helmets, giving gravity riders a discipline-specific standard of their own. Regardless of where the controversy over helmets ends, choosing the right helmet for your type of riding deserves your attention - at least to the extent you value your head.


----------



## teatimetom (15. August 2013)

wie bereits geschrieben:
Ich habe mittlerweile den 3. Fox Helm,
2 davon waren die V3 und V3 Carbon, also teure und stabile Motocross Helme. (350-400 Euro). die Aussagen von Pinkbike etc kenne ich, aber darauf kann man sich auch nur bedingt verlassen. Ein DH Crash der einen MX Helm zerstört kann immer mal wieder passieren, oder eben auch 2 mal. 
Dennoch fahre ich mittlerweile die Fahrrad Version von Fox, den Rampage pro Carbon.
-Gewicht 1150 Gramm statt 1200 bei V3 Carbon (ähnlicher Schutz bei ähnlichem Gewicht?)
-Verstärkter Kinnbereich (da ist mein erster V3 auch gebrochen)
-Das Styropor innen ist bei MX und DH Helm jeweils ca 5 cm dick
-Um Welten bessere Belüftung (deswegen würde ich auch immer wieder den Rampage wählen)

Die Frage sollte eher sein 800 Gramm Fullface Helm oder 1100+ Gramm Fullface Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (15. August 2013)

Des Weiteren kommt hinzu, dass ein schwererer (MX oder billiger DH) Helm bei gleichem Sturz schwerere Verletzungen zufügen kann als ein leichterer.


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2013)

bitte unterstreiche deine aussage mit sachlichen ausführungen! ansonsten kann man dies in die schublade: "helm - pro/contra" stecken.


----------



## clemsi (16. August 2013)

mehr Gewicht = mehr Masse, die beschleunigt werden kann = mehr Belastung für HWS & Co - aber das weisst du ja.
Ich will ja aber auch keine Diskussion bezüglich des Gewichts vom Zaun brechen, sonst landen wir umgehend beim neck brace und dann ist alles zu spät


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2013)

und auf wieviel prozent der stürze trifft diese annahme zu? darauf möchte ich nämlich bei so einer pauschalaussage hinaus.

mich hat es ja nun schon ziemlich häufig geschmissen und wenn der kopf beteiligt war, dann meistens weil er irgendwo gestoppt wurde. die stürze wo das szenario eintritt, dass der körper so stark gestoppt wird, dass es zu ernsthaften schäden im bereich der hws durch das weiter bewegen des kopfes kommt, sind doch eher geringer. und ob dann 300-500g mehrgewicht einen signifikaten unterschied machen sollte auch mal untersucht werden. für den fall der fälle gibt es ja dann aber auch noch, wie schon angesprochen, neck brace und co.


----------



## clemsi (16. August 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und auf wieviel prozent der stürze trifft diese annahme zu? darauf möchte ich nämlich bei so einer pauschalaussage hinaus.



was genau verstehst du an der Formel f = m*a nicht? Mehr Masse erzeugt bei gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit mehr Kraft- ganz egal, wo diese hingelenkt wird, sie ist sicher nicht von Vorteil für den Körper. 
Bei moderaten Geschwindigkeiten mag dies durchaus zu vernachlässigen sein, da die (vermeintliche?) höhere Schutzwirkung des schweren Helms die Nachteile des Gewichts locker kompensiert (in den allermeisten Fällen).

Du trägst aber einen entsprechenden Helm nicht wegen XX % der Stürze, in denen die HWS nicht involviert ist, sondern eben genau wegen dem einen möglichen Fall- mag er noch so selten sein. 
Ich bin noch nie auf den Kopf geknallt- ist das jetzt ein Argument für die Frage, wieso ich überhaupt einen Helm tragen sollte?

Und ein Neck Brace ist auch kein Allheilmittel- es gibt noch kein zugelassen Prüfverfahren für die Teile.


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2013)

ich kann leider nur aus eigener erfahrung sprechen: unzählige stürze und davon auch jede menge in verbindung mit dem kopf. sowohl mit der nußschale mit gut unter 300g, fullface mit ca. 900g und eben mx helm mit 1350g ... und dabei alle schon mal geschrottet. am liebsten waren mir die stürze mit dem mx helm. kein kopfweh oder sonstige beschwerden.
von daher ist meine empfehlung eher für dicke polster und ordentlicher außenschale, auch wenn es dabei schwerer wird. der fall, dass der körper abruppt stoppt und der kopf sich weiter bewegt und somit eine überstreckung verursacht ist wesentlich seltener als der direkte einschlag. ob dann wirklich ein wenig mehrgewicht soviel aufgrund des kurzen halses ausmacht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, will mir aber auch nicht so richtig einleuchten.

im übrigen sind die richtig gefährlichen stürze, welche ein kompression auf die wirbelsäule ausüben. überstreckungen verkraftet der körper wesentlich besser. hat man mir jedenfalls im krankenhaus erzählt.

was viele leider auch außer acht lassen, ist die körperliche fitness, die man für den dh sport aufweisen sollte. körperpannung und hier und da ein paar ordentliche muskeln, können einem das leben schon vereinfachen. es reicht eben nicht, sich einfach nur einzupacken und dann zu hoffen, das damit alles gut wird.


----------



## ThisIsMaxi (18. August 2013)

Passt nicht ganz zum Thema, aber :
Hallo, Was haltet ihr von folgender Kombination (für einen Anfänger) :
O' neal Fury Fidlock (black/white) und Neck Brace EVS RC EVO?
Bietet das ausreichend Schutz?


----------



## speedy_j (19. August 2013)

wie definierst du ausreichenden schutz?

das evs neck brace unbedingt mit dem helm probe fahren! ich hatte es ebenfalls mal im auge, konnte aber meinen kopf nicht mehr hoch genug kippen, dass ich die strecke ordentlich gesehen habe.


----------



## Benjoo1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren kommt hinzu, dass ein schwererer (MX oder billiger DH) Helm bei gleichem Sturz schwerere Verletzungen zufügen kann als ein leichterer.




Alter...so einen Schwachsinn hab ich noch nie gehört..........hass du das aus Southpark oder von den Simpsons?? Meine Fresse........


----------



## Leo_Marker (22. Oktober 2013)

Benjoo1980 schrieb:


> >Des Weiteren kommt hinzu, dass ein schwererer (MX oder billiger DH)
> >Helm bei gleichem Sturz schwerere Verletzungen zufügen kann als ein
> >leichterer.
> 
> Alter...so einen Schwachsinn hab ich noch nie gehört..........hass du das aus Southpark oder von den Simpsons?? Meine Fresse........



Aber es klingt doch durchaus logisch, oder?

Ein schwerer Helm belastet durch höhere Beharrungskräfte die Halswirbelsäule stärker und führt mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Schleudertrauma oder Genickbruch. Oder der Kopf samt Helm prallt bei einem Sturz durch sein höheres Gewicht mit mehr Kraft auf dem Boden auf. Insofern ist ein leichter Helm da schon von Vorteil.

Nicht immer schlägt man mit dem Kopf zuerst auf. Häufig fängt man den Sturz durch Hände/Arme/Schultern auf und kann den Kopf dann nicht mehr stabilisieren und der knallt dann trotzdem auf einen Stein. Mit 1,5kg-Helm wirken dabei mehr Kräfte auf Helm/Kopf, als bei einem 1kg-Carbon-Helm.

Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjoo1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Aber es klingt doch durchaus logisch, oder?
> 
> Ein schwerer Helm belastet durch höhere Beharrungskräfte die Halswirbelsäule stärker und führt mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Schleudertrauma oder Genickbruch. Oder der Kopf samt Helm prallt bei einem Sturz durch sein höheres Gewicht mit mehr Kraft auf dem Boden auf. Insofern ist ein leichter Helm da schon von Vorteil.
> 
> ...



Da ich eigentlich aus dem "Motorradsport" komme kann ich das nicht bestätigen, leichte Helme sind auf Dauer angenehmer zu tragen aber bei einem Unfall entstehen durch schwerere Helme keine schlimmeren Verletzungen als durch leichte =) Eigentlich ist es eher das Gegenteil da der schwerere Helm mehr Kraft absorbieren kann bis er bewegt wird. In einem Test würde das in etwas so aussehen das der leichte Helm inkl. Kopf bei einem seitlichen Aufschlag von z.B. 20KG ca. 30 cm bewegt wird und der schwere nur ca.27cm da ja mehr Kraft aufgebracht werden müsste um ihn auch 30cm zu bewegen. klingt auch logisch oder? =)))

ich glaube so wirklich genau weiss das niemand... hahaha


gruss Ben


----------



## m2000 (22. Oktober 2013)

Also mein Marushin MX Helm wiegt unter 900 Gr.


----------



## -Wally- (22. Oktober 2013)

Benjoo1980 schrieb:


> Da ich eigentlich aus dem "Motorradsport" komme kann ich das nicht bestätigen, leichte Helme sind auf Dauer angenehmer zu tragen aber bei einem Unfall entstehen durch schwerere Helme keine schlimmeren Verletzungen als durch leichte =) Eigentlich ist es eher das Gegenteil da der schwerere Helm mehr Kraft absorbieren kann bis er bewegt wird. In einem Test würde das in etwas so aussehen das der leichte Helm inkl. Kopf bei einem seitlichen Aufschlag von z.B. 20KG ca. 30 cm bewegt wird und der schwere nur ca.27cm da ja mehr Kraft aufgebracht werden müsste um ihn auch 30cm zu bewegen. klingt auch logisch oder? =)))
> 
> ich glaube so wirklich genau weiss das niemand... hahaha
> 
> ...



Hä?
Also Ben Deine Ausführung wiederstrebt jeder Logik! 
Deine Ansicht des Tests ist korrekt, wenn man nur an den Impuls beim Aufschlag Deines Testgewichtes denkt, der schwerere Helm  Schluckt da im ersten Moment mehr Energie als der leichtere, wenn man einen Tennisball an den Kopf geworfen bekommt, merkt man das vielleicht, aber bei einem 20kg Gewicht, ist der Unterschied homöopathisch.
Okay, der Impuls steckt nun im Helm, der Helm hat die kinetische Energie also gespeichert und weicht aus. 
Jetzt muss die Energie aber aus dem Helm wieder raus! Je leichter der Helm nun ist, desto einfach geht das. Angenommen der Helm wird nun 30cm weit ausgelenkt, dann hat der schwerere Helm nach 30cm Auslenkung noch ordentlich Speed, die auftretenden Kräfte, welche die HWS also halten muss, sind deutlich größer, hier kann aus wenigen hundert Gramm Masseunterschied durch die Querbeschleunigung einige Kilos mehr werden, welche man dann halten muss.
Eigentlich logisch, oder?


----------



## Leo_Marker (22. Oktober 2013)

Benjoo1980 schrieb:


> da der schwerere Helm mehr Kraft absorbieren kann bis er bewegt wird.



Nur mit dem Unterschied, daß der Helm vom gesamten Körpergewicht "in Schwung gebracht wird". Beim Aufprall auf den Boden wird zuerst der Körper gestoppt (Prellungen etc.) Nur der Kopf + schwerer Helm bewegt sich dann weiter und knallt auf den Boden. Und dabei entsteht durch 500 g Mehrgewicht dann auch mehr Kraft, die auf Helm und Kopf wirkt.

Das Problem bei solchen Labor-Tests ist halt, daß sie oft Belastungen testen, die bei einem tatsächlichen Unfall so nicht auftreten. Und die wirklich auftretenden Belastungen ignorieren. Vielleicht sollte man mal die "Myth Busters" drauf ansetzen?


----------



## teatimetom (22. Oktober 2013)

Bei den Gewichten sollten realistische Werte angenommen werden.
wie kommt man auf die gerechneten 500 Gramm Unterschied ?

MTB:
Specialized Dissident als sehr leichter FF Dh Helm:
-ca 1000 gr. (Gewicht: 942 g )
Fox Rampage Pro Carbon 1,145gr
Troy Lee D3 Carbon ca 1100gr
Troy Lee D3 Composite ca 1300gr

Motocross:
Fox V3 carbon: 1250g (+/-50g)
Troy Lee SE3 ca 1200gr.
Troy Lee Ace ca1300gr.

Sind alles Helme von 350 - 500 Euro.


----------



## Leo_Marker (22. Oktober 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Bei den Gewichten sollten realistische Werte angenommen werden. wie kommt man auf die gerechneten 500 Gramm Unterschied ?



Ich habe schon 80 Euro-Helme mit 1500 g gesehen.


----------



## teatimetom (23. Oktober 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Ich habe schon 80 Euro-Helme mit 1500 g gesehen.



ein Casco Viper wiegt
-Mit einem Gewicht von ca. 575g (bei Größe L) inklusive Kinnbügel ist er einer der leichtesten Full-Face-Helme.

Jetzt bist du schon bei einem Kilo


----------

